
Show HN: Paste.lol, an infinite message board - adamkochanowicz
http://paste.lol
======
kapuru
So far I'm loving it. The design is simple and clean (on the phone too). I
wish you best of luck and I hope the community won't be like the one on 4chan.

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Wow, thanks!

Yeah, that's something I've had in the back of my head...one of the reasons
I've been super restrictive about image uploading.

I'm counting myself lucky that I'm getting such a positive response on HN.

------
adentranter
I like the design of this.

Havn't looked it on my phone but I like how simple it is.

Is there a way I can load a specific paste? Or can I only view them from the
feed?

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Cheers. Not currently, but permalinks are on my list.

------
sceew
do you have contact information?

i want to do something like this for a niche career

basically people in this career would come to a site like this and bitch about
their work.

~~~
adamkochanowicz
Can you tweet me at @everythingdotio ? Might be able to open source this for
you.

------
wodenokoto
What's with all the giphy embeds?

